# [Q] About Samsung source release



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

I understand that participating OEM's must release their source code within about 30 days of their public release. This is required by the GNU license. My question is, does Samsung, or any OEM, have to publish source for their software tweaks if they keep updating that software within 30days? What I mean is, if Samsung releases an update every two weeks over two months (4updates)then completely stops:

1) Do they have to provide their source code for each release within 30 days of each being publicly available?

OR

2) Only after the last release in that cycle? So all 4 updates would see their source released at the same time.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> I understand that participating OEM's must release their source code


The only part that is GPL is the kernel.



> I understand that participating OEM's must release their source code within about 30 days of their public release.


There is no time leeway given in the GPL.



> My question is, does Samsung, or any OEM, have to publish source for their software tweaks if they keep updating that software within 30days?


They only have to publish what they officially release to carriers and thus, becomes public.

http://www.tldrlegal...cense-v2-(gpl-2)


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh wow, I was definitely misinformed about a few things. Thanks for straightening that out for me.


----------

